# Wanting to try for a sibling



## Frankie79 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanting some advice, after heartingbreaking years of trying to conceive with no luck then the physical and emotional draining years of IVF i finally gave birth to my beautiful baby in May. All our dreams came true the day he was born  
Hubbie and i have been talking and would love to add to our family sooner rather then later!
Does anyone know how long you should leave it before you go for it again? We don't have no frosties so will be a fresh IVF cycle. Part of me thinks I'm mad to want to go through it again  
Anyone else cycled again close after a birth?
Frankie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

You're more 'fertile' the year following birth - I know my hospital were very reluctant to let me leave as I wouldn't sign a form advising which form of contraception.  They couldn't get their heads round my NOA hubby and ICSI baby !!!

Go for it whenever you feel ready - best wishes
Sheila


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Frankie 

I'm the same as you. I have a 2014 baby and want another asap.

I'm waiting a year. I'm going to breastfeed until then, which will be Jan and then look to cycle Feb/March.

I did go through phases of wanting to literally try asap but i figured that I'd tried so long for a baby that to miss out on her first year for IVF stresses when realistically she is likely to be my only child, seemed a bit tragic xx


----------

